# Passed our NASAR K9 Airscent II test!!



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

\\/. \\/ \\/

Passed our certification test today! Meadow made me look good after I almost screwed it up with a nav error!

Many thanks to Chris McDonald for his great simulated test he set up for me last week. He gave me the confidence to test for II instead of III!

Thanks Chris!!

Craig


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Congrats. What time of day did you take it? Tell me it was 6am ?!?


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Started at about 11:50. Find was about 12:50

Hot and humid! I was drenched!

Craig


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Congrats to you and dog, well done.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Way to go! Congrats to you both


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

way to go to both you and your dog


----------



## Amy Hisaoka (May 3, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Excellent. Rough time of day all the way around to test for sure.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

awesome...congrats


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent job under tough conditions!!


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Excellent. Rough time of day all the way around to test for sure.


It's those South Carolina roots she has. She was a rescue from SC and brought north for adoption. That's how we got her. Never picked her for SAR work, just to be a spoiled pet. Now she's both!

Craig


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations Chris! Very impressive!


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Great job and congrats to you and your dog


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ahhh, good for you guys! You put your time in and got it. It must abeen hot, I had a good time working with you guys and learned a lot. Ill send you a PM 

At least Im good at getting lost
Congratulations again


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Well done


----------

